# Tipping



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

I watched the commercial where the driver-less pizza car that delivers the pizza.
What I want to know, am I expected to tip the car?


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Would you tip the car?
LOL LOL


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't tip humans, why would I tip a toaster on wheels?

This is how the Robot Revolt will start... people spoiling them with tips and blowjobs....


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

According to Ms. Minerva’s Modern Manners:

”When receiving a delivery from a drone or driverless vehicle, a gentle-person should leave a small gift or token of appreciation. A handful of nuts and bolts, a small bottle of machine oil, or a few gaskets and o-rings go a long way to expressing thanks for the delivery.”


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

domo arigato mr roboto 
Oil and lens cleaner is my tip.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> I don't tip humans, why would I tip a toaster on wheels?
> 
> This is how the Robot Revolt will start... people spoiling them with tips and blowjobs....



I think tipping varies a lot country by country. Here a lot of workers earn way below minimum wage- like restaurant workers. And this is allowed by law. So I make sure to tip both as a sign of my appreciation for good service and to make sure they get a meaningful return for their work. And even if I could change the law, I would still tip for good service.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't have a dog in the hunt cuz I haven't had a pizza delivered in 40 years but my feeling about it is that the car put someone out of a job,,,,I'm keying the damn thing


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

cromag said:


> I'm keying the damn thing


Sure, why not. But then don't be surprised if a bunch of people show up at your door demanding compensation for the car you keyed. It's cameras recorded everything.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

OH NO now I see grocery carts Delivering grocery and not even a motor and no place to put a tip.
What is next?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Our son rented an “autonomous golf caddie” the other day. It is a motorized cart that holds your golf bag and follows you as you walk. You wear a small monitor on the back of your belt. He said that it was about 85% accurate. His friends were in motorized golf carts and he had no problem keeping up with them.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Would Phil Micklson tip his autonomous golf caddie?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Ynot said:


> Would Phil Micklson tip his autonomous golf caddie?


John Daly might if it poured him a double.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

My wife and I used to go to a particular diner where a certain waitress always really treated us good. We would always leave her a more than generous tip. One day she came by and said please don't tip me, the owner takes all the tips for himself. It's my belief that the world is full of ugly people who deserve a swift kick in the butt.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I always tip well. I’ve been fortunate and make really good money. Try to help a little for those workers getting paid very little and are struggling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

I knew a restraunt owner that would take the tips and split them between the workers but keep enough to gamble on poker night.


----------

